# FRM Mini V Brake DP4 Titan Cyclocross bei Ebay NEU



## Moshcore (1. Mai 2009)

Hier der Link
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=140317774358

Vielleicht verkaufe ich auch noch einen Satz in gold für MTB also mit längeren Armen, mal schauen falls wer Interesse hat einfach mailen.


----------

